# 2.11.605.9 radio battery drain



## arh2o (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone experiencing heavy battery drain on the 605.9 radio as opposed to the 605.5 radio? I've had a bunch of instances in the last week where I would be surprised my phone would be dead when normally at that time it would be fine. Switched back to the 605.5 radio and my battery drain seems to be back in line. What are your thoughts/experiences?


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

arh2o said:


> Anyone experiencing heavy battery drain on the 605.9 radio as opposed to the 605.5 radio? I've had a bunch of instances in the last week where I would be surprised my phone would be dead when normally at that time it would be fine. Switched back to the 605.5 radio and my battery drain seems to be back in line. What are your thoughts/experiences?


Not here, great battery life on stock kernel.

R3Ds Themes


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

I ended up going back to MR2 from MR4 as it was taking forever to sync up to 3g. Make faster for me now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

arh2o said:


> Anyone experiencing heavy battery drain on the 605.9 radio as opposed to the 605.5 radio? I've had a bunch of instances in the last week where I would be surprised my phone would be dead when normally at that time it would be fine. Switched back to the 605.5 radio and my battery drain seems to be back in line. What are your thoughts/experiences?


I have the best battery life with 605.9 radio but each phone is different

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

could try calibrating your battery


----------

